# Happy 121st Birthday, JRR Tolkien - with video links



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Today is JRR Tolkien's birthday. Here is a link to an article with links to a few videos of JRR. Thought some of you might like it.

Happy 121st birthday J.R.R. Tolkien. We wish there were more videos of you | Whatever Blog - Dallas-Fort Worth Entertainment News and Nonsense - GuideLive


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks for the link John. :thumb:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks John!


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Thanks for sharing, John. This is good stuff!


----------

